# FV and the Puritanboard



## Romans922 (Jan 18, 2007)

What happens to you if you are a member of the Puritanboard and begin to advocate/embrace FV or support those MAJOR FV proponents?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 18, 2007)

Look. It's a simple matter of board policy/rules/enforcement. This is not the place for it. There are other places, places like the Heidelblog (run by no friend of FV) where that side can chime in, and trade barbs. But this particular site will remain free of FV altogether.

Outright supporters of the mvt. can expect exclusion. There was a guy here who denied left and right that he was FV or supportive of it, yet he kept trying to make a place for it here, and after half a dozen warnings (how many is enough?) he was removed.

At least one other guy I know here (still here) has made it clear he has _qualified_ respect for certain writings of certain authors--ones who are darlings of the FV/NPP. But he's willing to stay in the rules as condition of membership, and not promote that stuff.

And still others have or are in the process of drinking at the FV trough. They have a choice to make, eventually. Because the stuff is systemic, just like Confessional theology it. If they choose FV, it's bound to start coming out in their posts. In that case, either they need to leave on their own, out of respect for the board's policies, or they face the prospect of banning. That's no fun, but it happens sometimes; it's the price of integrity. If it _doesn't_ happen, then we aren't who we say we are.

But maybe, hopefully, they will stay Confessional.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 18, 2007)

See Paragraph 9 of the board rules:


> It is not the general practice of the Board Administrators to ask a participant to leave. Generally the Board tries to be tolerant of postings, issuing warnings where appropriate first. Members in the past have been banned only after sufficient warning and repeated violations of Board Rules, behavior unbecoming a Christian and/or espousing heresy (such as the Federal Vision, Roman Catholicism or Modalism). The banning of members is at the discretion of the Administrators. Because the Puritanboard is not a local church there is not a session or forum to address issues as we are not set up in this manner.


For your benefit, Andrew, and the benefit of those who might read this, Admins and the Mods discuss many of these cases at length. Is a person sympathetic to the movement or are they advocating it, are they confused or do they completely understand what they're doing, are they teachable, etc.

There are some, for instance, that ask some good questions that lead to a clarification of Reformed doctrine to demonstrate where the FV errs (witness some of the recent FV threads). There is a point, however, at which a person demonstrates a spirit that they are fully committed to a view that is in error and the rules prohibit propagating that view.

Some may find fault with the rule and claim that FV has not been granted heresy status yet. Well, for those who are fond of qualifying to the nth degree, I would note that the RPCGA has settled the matter. Now you may not be a member in the RPCGA but the board owner is and nobody forces people to join the board or agree to the forum rules, which one implicitly does by joining the board. In other words, those that propagate the FV on this board, after agreeing to the board rules are ultimately also breaking their word and one ought not to find fault with the board for one's own decision to agree to rules before the board was joined.

There are other places to discuss the FV among those who sympathize with it. This is not one of them and I'm, frankly, grateful for it. I don't mind discussing the FV issue here, honestly and bluntly, but I want to be able to discuss it clearly from the historically Reformed perspective. When I want to get an unvarnished FV perspective, I talk to others who are sympathetic to it. As I've said elsewhere, as well, many FV have a chip on their shoulder and sometimes innocuous discussions where I'm trying to explain some simple theological idea to a neophyte has a ton of baggage dumped in the middle of it.

Anyhow, that's my


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 18, 2007)

I will only add that we find no joy in having to reprimand, suspend, revoke members. It's painful and ultimately grieving. As was mentioned, everyone who joins this board does so under the banner of that which are clearly defined in the rules and regulations. Joining with anything more in mind is itself sinful and you know what scripture says:



> Numbers 32:23 23 "But if you fail to do this, you will be sinning against the LORD; and you may be sure that your sin will find you out.


----------



## travis (Jan 18, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> What happens to you if you are a member of the Puritanboard and begin to advocate/embrace FV or support those MAJOR FV proponents?



Have you become pro FV Andrew?



so this is why I don't see Richard from the dwebb board around here... lol


----------



## turmeric (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm having trouble actually finding the rules, I'm not kidding, I looked the other nite. The ones on the FAQ forum appear to be an abbreviated version - not like the one I remember from the old board. Looking for law in all the wrong places...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_forumrulesfaq


----------



## turmeric (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

